# Rail and Stile Bit



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm looking at getting new bits. I'm not two happy with the reversible combination because of the setup time when changing profiles. I thought I would get some of your opinions.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I voted for matched set. Once you set up 1 bit, your good to go with the others. I have a small rubber gromet in my router that the bit sits on, it makes it so all of the bits sit at the same height. 
Nick


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Richard,
At the present time i have a reversible S&R bit, which gives a less than quality result when you figure a S&R cut should a nice tight fit IMO. The two piece S&R bit set is on my immediate list of things to purchase.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a matched set from Freud that I like. It is easy to set up. I saved some scraps from earlier projects that I use as setup blocks. 
I have had good results from it and would recommend it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## interceptor (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the MLCS matched set, has made perfect R&S joints for me with minimal setup. I've never used a reversible bit so can't give you a comparison. I did mark the shanks on both bits in order to match their height in the collet.


----------

